# Post AWESOME Pokemon Showdown replays here!



## LadyJirachu (Jun 10, 2019)

Seriously, this thread is all about just that xD haha~*(i had to make a thread on this forum for this. i had ta hahaha)*

https://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/gen7ubers-925541059
This one is one of the best replays ever. My hottie being roleplayed in such a cute way. Only thing that stunk is i...i mean KORRINA lost.

Some stuff in the chat in this battle should get on 4chan lol.

Like the part about Korrina's unannounced brother. Who is A LATIOS. Korrina's brother is a Latios, who knew? :P

Also, why is she using an all hoenn legendary team. And talking about being the best in KALOS? XD What a little troll. Hahahaha.

At least she got it all correct when she said the fangirls love her.

I'm a fangirl of her anyways so lets give her credit for that. She is adorable.

PIKACHU SAYS HI LUCARIO SAYS HI MY DOG SAYS HI!

Oh and alack alay. Duh :P

*snuggles the poor little losing gym leader* You will be the best in hoenn. I MEANT kalos. Oh give me a jester cap and call me a Jirachu. Korrina's gonna be the best trainer in the whole pokemon world xD Once she masters her role as a mega successor, everyone will bow before her adorableness.

And yep sometime i'll post less fangirly replay videos haha.

:P

Sorry I know i'm a little obsessive. Oh well xD


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

__





						[Gen 8] LC replay: LCRB Ponyta vs. IndigoEmmy - Pokémon Showdown
					

Watch a replay of a Pokémon battle between LCRB Ponyta and IndigoEmmy ([Gen 8] LC)



					replay.pokemonshowdown.com


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

https://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/gen8randombattle-1098442730
Emmy taking out Lugia and Necrozma is very good :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

it was rough but i guess they both are in OU...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Your replays are awesome!


----------

